# Anyone interested in a Body Kit - b13?



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

let me know if any of you are interested in this kit its a 4 pc made of urethane but it will have to be shipping from toronto canada email me at [email protected] pr just respond to this post make me an offer ill try and find out how much shipping is. cant be THAT much... 

*EDIT* i am selling for a friend how has no space in his garage and this has to go quick! how does 375 CDN sound? plus shipping? price is VERY flexible someone make me an offer and we will go from there! 










thats only dust...  



























THANKS!


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Is it just me or am I seeing 2 front bumpers? Just wanted to know who makes it, and if it comes with 2 side skirts and a front and rear bumper.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

haha yah that is two front bumpers one has the middle air dam thing and one doesnt...and yes it is a 4 pc kit so 2 side skirt sils.its a nissan original part.made by nissan  

*EDIT* KIT COMES WITH MOUNTING HARDWARE AND INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Do you have an estimation on shipping cost? I work for CustomMaxima.com and CustomAltima.com and we ship many body kits a day...perhaps I can make arrangements. I am very interested in this kit, so let me know a good price that you would let it go for. 

-Tyler


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

actually im not sure how much shipping would be you would know better than i but i emailed my friend and he said the lowest would be $280 and he told me that two are aavailable...i put a hold on one for someone else so the next person with 280 USD plus shipping gets the other one


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Very interested in the body kit.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

is the very last one...
the stillen front bumper cover?


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

he said that is an optional air dam you can install i dont think the kits come with that sorry =( i got a few emails from ppl but im not sure if there are more ppl interested than emailed me here are the names of the ppl that emailed me
NTHE10S
and 
Jerry
hopefully you know who u are i have for sure put one on hold the other one my friend is still tryin to sell privately so the price is settled on 280 USD plus shipping which i have no idea how much it is since fed ex and ups are closed on the weekends but if CUSTOMSENTRA can help with the arrangements it would be much appreciated so first person with 280 plus shipping gets it and i will enquire about the other kit *i will keep everyone posted*


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

OKAY UPDATE PPL!!
I called fed ex today!! i went on the assumption that the box i am sending will be 4 feet by 1.5 feet by 1.5 feet and weigh a max of 30 lbs the rate they gave me was just under $40 CDN but since i have to find boxes to ship them in that is not a finite answer! Soooooo.....the first ppl to send me $280 USD plus $75 USD for shipping takes them (total of $355 USD). Now u may ask why 75 when i just said 40 CDN. i think 75 USD will be the max cost of shipping. I will send u back a check for the difference in shipping ( if there is a difference ) once i actually take the kit to be shipped. you will know what the shipping price is because they tape a recieept to the box so i cant cheat you. In the event that the shipping cost is MORE than 75 USD i will cover all the costs above that since it would be my mistake for quoting an estimated price  if you are still interested please send me and email at [email protected] ASAP my friend wants to move these QUICKLY! when u email me i will provide you with my shipping address as to where to send the payment. Payment must be made by money order, personal cheque, or well concealed cash!
THANKS!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

is the kit for a 2 door or 4 door B13?


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

um....i wouldnt think it would matter right? but i dont know too much about this....um those are the pics my friend just said 91-94 b13 sentra.


----------



## jdmser (Jul 31, 2003)

it sorta does matter, the four door is longer.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

just emailed my friend about it....will keep you updated...well either way only the side skirts wont fit right? well these are SUPER CHEAP so its a good price for just the front and back ne ways....*ONE KIT TENTATIVELY SOLD* (to NTHE10S) which means only one is left get em while they hot


----------



## jdmser (Jul 31, 2003)

it looks like a two door kit, but just to be sure lets wait and see what your friend says.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

just emailed me back and said it will fit a 2 door and a 4 door


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

the side skirts will not fit an 2 door and 4 door....

naturally the 4 door models are longer... and the 2 doors are shorter....

they look like they fit a 2 door though..

but sorry.. the seller should know


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

he was looking at the 94 broshure and it said they had the same wheel base
if it doesnt only the sides wont fit and they can be modified i suppose
one kit still available Jerry you still want it?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Wait a minute I just went outside and took a look at my NX and the parts you are selling are for 2 door but its the stock NX skirt and bumpers.I just never knew that mid piece was removable.Hell ill sell my set and get a nice kit with the money I make off the stock stuff.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *Wait a minute I just went outside and took a look at my NX and the parts you are selling are for 2 door but its the stock NX skirt and bumpers.I just never knew that mid piece was removable.Hell ill sell my set and get a nice kit with the money I make off the stock stuff. *


huh? the kit he's selling is for a b13 sentra 2 door.... they don't have 4 door nx's.....


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

both kits tentatively sold
i will post an update if one becomes available again
thanks!


----------

